
Europe's HIV epidemic growing at alarming rate, WHO warns - adventured
https://www.yahoo.com/news/europes-hiv-epidemic-growing-alarming-rate-warns-092217782.html
======
lancebeet
>The number of people newly diagnosed with HIV in Europe reached its highest
level in 2016 since records began [...]

>That year, 160,000 people contracted the virus that causes AIDS in the 53
countries that make up the World Health Organization's European region [...]

This is confusing, is 160,000 referring to people who are diagnosed or people
who contracted the virus that year? The fact that they are newly diagnosed
with HIV doesn't mean they contracted the virus that year. In fact, later the
article says

>The trend was particularly worrying, the organizations said, because many
patients had already been carrying the HIV infection for several years by the
time they were diagnosed, making the virus harder to control and more likely
to have been passed on to others.

The rate of newly diagnosed (18.2 per 100k in the area with 900 million
people) suggests that the 160k figure refers to newly diagnosed.

